# wheres the equivilent of Wales in France?



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

OK we leave next friday night for Dover and heading to the French Med coast. Now the question is - whats it like. Looking on the maps and photos it does seem a little 'crowded' to say the least. Are we heading for an exploited area or are there plenty of quiet areas with little beaches etc. The alternative is to head for the west coast which we enjoyed a few years ago.

To put it another way.............

whats the equivalent of WALES in France? only with plenty of sunshine in september.

many thanks

A


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Nicely put.
Well wherever it is I'll be just behind you by a few days.
Save me a pitch  

I'll just be following my nose but I feel I might just end up in Provence somewhere.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Definitely the Auvergne around Lac Chambon/Puy de Sancy. Really beautiful and unspoilt.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

> whats the equivalent of WALES in France? only with plenty of sunshine in september.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Wales/September and sunshine. Not very often you see these three words in one sentence eh? ............ :roll:

Banyul-sur-Mer (not far from the Spanish border) is gorgeous and except for Sundays is quiet during the second half of September. It's on the Med, nothing like Wales but the out of town beach is lovely and the snorkelling's great (car park behind the hotel).


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I don't know at all. I can't remember seeing many sheep in France.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is no equilant to Wales anywhere in this world !!!!!

Cyrmu am byth


----------



## 100762 (Aug 29, 2006)

the Auvergne has it all pal, rolling hills, volvic water and everything!


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Totally agree about the Auvergne

Click here and tell me that it's not Wales


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Totally agree about the Auvergne
> 
> Click here and tell me that it's not Wales


Looks like Scotland too


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Brittany, They even speak Brythonic....


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers guys

Looks like our kind of place................

but hey, shhhhhhhhhhh, dont tell everyone its just between me and you ok :wink: 

A


----------

